
Convincing the Boss to Pay for Developer Training - vaksel
http://www.javaworld.com/community/node/2836
======
rayvega
I was quoted in that article and to clarify my response, it was based on my
personal experiences and also on the Joel Spolsky article:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FiveWorlds.html> (I provided the
author with the link to it.)

Truthfully, most _great_ programmers really do not need formal "training"
focused on a specific technology in the sense that they will more likely learn
on their own by creating and working on a side project specifically for that
purpose.

I will make the distinction that _training_ in this context means something
like a course titled "Learn .NET development in only six weeks" versus a
broader _education_ as in earning a CS degree. Great programmers can probably
learn more on their own than spending time taking a training course, but they
could benefit from a few CS courses focused on more general computing
fundamentals and concepts.

------
bena
No offense, but this is one great thing about where I work at now. My boss
encourages me to seek out new things to learn and foots the bill.

